# Minnesota - Holiday gas stations



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Any Mn guys plow any Holiday gas stations? How do they pay? Pros, cons, etc...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I had them as a client 2 seasons ago. No big complaints really. The only thing I ever had an issue with was hauling off site.

I had a pretty big pile building up near the entrance which is off of a highway. So the state told me it had to go. Instead of relocating the pile onto a different area, I just hauled it away. I figured it wouldn't be a problem since it was a mandatory thing but I got jacked up a little bit by the district manager. Oh well.

I don't plow any gas stations any more because they're just too much of hassle IMO.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Camden;812896 said:


> I had them as a client 2 seasons ago. No big complaints really. The only thing I ever had an issue with was hauling off site.
> 
> I had a pretty big pile building up near the entrance which is off of a highway. So the state told me it had to go. Instead of relocating the pile onto a different area, I just hauled it away. I figured it wouldn't be a problem since it was a mandatory thing but I got jacked up a little bit by the district manager. Oh well.
> 
> I don't plow any gas stations any more because they're just too much of hassle IMO.


The district manager said I need to be there when there is 2.01" , no later! I bet he won't be around to check though. Did you charge by the month or the push? Their contract says that the " contractor must assume all liability " , but they wont salt unless its an act of god! What is your hourly rate in your area? You dont have to answer if you dont want, or pm me


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

deicepro;812900 said:


> The district manager said I need to be there when there is 2.01" , no later! I bet he won't be around to check though. Did you charge by the month or the push? Their contract says that the " contractor must assume all liability " , but they wont salt unless its an act of god! What is your hourly rate in your area? You dont have to answer if you dont want, or pm me


You will have a PM shortly


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

ummmm I would think that one could assume that cold + moisture = act of god I sure as hell know I didn't make it snow.


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

Good luck with the stations, i've done a couple speedways the last couple years..... man they can be a pain in the ass if it snows the wrong time of day... keep in mind the aggrivation factor, i still do them cuz to me they are worth it.... but make sure you are constantly aware of who is coming in and out of the lot... swear they appear out of no where especially during rush hour....as far as the district manager being there, no probably not, but if customers complain the stations quickly call the district office.....


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

if you dont need the work i would pass i've seen trucks wait 10 minutes inbetween passes for cars coming and going.people come flying into these lots and dont care about what your trying to do. plan on spending 2x as much time as you think it will take. rarely do they salt because the heavy traffic bringing the salt in off the roadways.


----------



## Madsider (Nov 6, 2008)

SA's are the same...too crowded...wants 2" service...complains if your not there...pays like dirt. Neaver again!


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah definitely get paid by the minute at all gas stations as you never know how long it will take


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Run, Run, Run as far away from them as you can. We have plowed them in the past. PAIN IN THE [email protected]@!!!!
They want you to be waiting for 2.01 inches in the lot and think they are your only contract. They also want you to get out of your truck and sing a P/O before you start work and then when you finish. They rarely/never have the sidewalks shoveled or around the pumps by the time you get there and then shovel it all onto the drive after you have plowed thus having to go back over lots again. They have way to much "green" space and little for spots to pile snow. It never fails you can be the only one at the station and you drop the blade and it's like a calling for every ****** in the area to come to the station and get gas. Do not ever try to go to any of the stations at rush hour or lunch time. You will spend more time waiting for the retards to get out of your way.
All in all stay away!! Not worth the extra headache you will have.
:salute:


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

hey madsider i take it you were working for tn how did that go? i will never work for them again. just did some salt work couple yrs back for them and and like all regonals they had no clue what was going on get called by 3 differant people saying 3 differant things. funny story 1 guy said put the whole load down at this site, i said what 6 ton on 1.5 acre? he said just do it! next day a sweeper was sweeping the salt off the lot. who would hire these guys they have no equip and just collect what amounts to a sales comision of about 40% to run the subs.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input fellas, I bid a bunch of smaller stores at 200 a push knowing they were gonna be a PITA! Should know by the 13th.


----------



## Madsider (Nov 6, 2008)

*SA's gave me grey hair!*

Bad enough, but got stiffed on March billing...200 per push is what its worth...but they will go for probably less than 1/2 that! 
Oh yea, I keep hearing about TN bidding low and making it up on salt? Funny thing is I NEAVER seen any salt spread ever, and we did 20 stores all winter!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Madsider;827137 said:


> Bad enough, but got stiffed on March billing...200 per push is what its worth...but they will go for probably less than 1/2 that!
> Oh yea, I keep hearing about TN bidding low and making it up on salt? Funny thing is I NEAVER seen any salt spread ever, and we did 20 stores all winter!


they even bought 20 vbox spreaders and fully intended on the salt before SA pulled the rug out... TN has a huge interest in a salt mine... salt is their biz and plowing is a necessary evil of moving product.


----------



## hunting white (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually they only salted SA's 3 times in 2 years. 

Did not buy 20 V- boxes.

If you can get 200 a push more power to you. 

Funny fact about True north owning a 'huge interest' in a salt mine. 

I am guessing their sales rep told you that. 

never believe what a sales guy tells you.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

my neighbor plows and mows almost all the holidays in the north metro that is 98% his contracts so they cant pay to bad or he wouldn't be making money running 12 trucks


----------

